# Code 001? 01 Sentra GXE



## 2001GXE (Sep 6, 2005)

Well Im having problems with my sentra...the engine wont go above 2000RPMs and like at 2200RPMs it will die...took it to the shop and it gave this code "001" which the mechanic told me was the oxygen sensor...the sensor was replaced and still was reading that same code

keep in mind that Im located in El Salvador and some mechanics are not even familiar to ECUs nor OBD2 scanners....the mechanic is telling me that I have to replace my ECU but it is really hard to get one of those here, not even used!

Could somebody tell me what can be causing this problem and also recommend other nissan forums in the ones I can find tech info? 

Thanks and sorry for my english
all help appreciated


----------



## herdez (Aug 20, 2005)

2001GXE said:


> Well Im having problems with my sentra...the engine wont go above 2000RPMs and like at 2200RPMs it will die...took it to the shop and it gave this code "001" which the mechanic told me was the oxygen sensor...the sensor was replaced and still was reading that same code
> 
> keep in mind that Im located in El Salvador and some mechanics are not even familiar to ECUs nor OBD2 scanners....the mechanic is telling me that I have to replace my ECU but it is really hard to get one of those here, not even used!
> 
> ...


El problema mio no era le MAF, me dava el code de la MAF, cuando la cambie el mismo problema tenia. Era la ECU, dos Coils y el camshaft sensor. El mecanico me cambio la ECU porque me dijo que eso fue la causa de que fallo los coils. Cambio los coil y lo de mas y hoy corre bien el carro. My problema ahora es que la ECU no es del mismo ano y la luz esta prendida pero no hay codes malos y corre sin problemas. Te deseo suerte con tu carro, el mio estubo mas de 3 semanas con el mecanico. No e podido encontrar libro de reparacion para el carro por eso lo compuso el mecanico.


----------



## bonestocksentra2001 (Aug 29, 2005)

herdez said:


> El problema mio no era le MAF, me dava el code de la MAF, cuando la cambie el mismo problema tenia. Era la ECU, dos Coils y el camshaft sensor. El mecanico me cambio la ECU porque me dijo que eso fue la causa de que fallo los coils. Cambio los coil y lo de mas y hoy corre bien el carro. My problema ahora es que la ECU no es del mismo ano y la luz esta prendida pero no hay codes malos y corre sin problemas. Te deseo suerte con tu carro, el mio estubo mas de 3 semanas con el mecanico. No e podido encontrar libro de reparacion para el carro por eso lo compuso el mecanico.



Come on Herdez!!! Some of us are having the same problem, and cant' read spanish! Post it in english please!

My car was doing the same thing, I changed the MAF, and PCV valve, now it seems to be running fine. Try idling, and turning on the a/c, does the engine run different?


----------



## 2001GXE (Sep 6, 2005)

Well the MAF was replaced and still giving me the same code p0100  ... The mechanic tells me it is the ECU giving me the problem and they are charging me $600 for a used one.....but I found this on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ECU-ECM-Engine-Computer-Brain-Nissan-Sentra-00-04-2003_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ33596QQitemZ7998874418QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW 

but I dont know if it will work with my car since its a 2001 GXE..... the dude says it will but I wanted to consult with people that know about this first....Please if you know or know someone that does, post it here, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 2001GXE (Sep 6, 2005)

bonestocksentra2001 said:


> Come on Herdez!!! Some of us are having the same problem, and cant' read spanish! Post it in english please!
> 
> My car was doing the same thing, I changed the MAF, and PCV valve, now it seems to be running fine. Try idling, and turning on the a/c, does the engine run different?


The car wont go above 2000rpms, not even with the new MAF....is it true that there was a recall about the ECU for that year (2001)?


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

bonestocksentra2001 said:


> Come on Herdez!!! Some of us are having the same problem, and cant' read spanish! Post it in english please!
> 
> My car was doing the same thing, I changed the MAF, and PCV valve, now it seems to be running fine. Try idling, and turning on the a/c, does the engine run different?


Converted to English:

The problem mio was not him MAF, me dava the code of the MAF, when the same problem change it tenia. Was the ECU, two Coils and the camshaft sensor. The mecanico me change the ECU because told me that that was the cause that failure the coils. Change the coil and it of but and today runs well the car. My problem now is that the ECU is not of the same anus and the light this lit but there is not codes bad and runs without problems. You desire luck with your car, the mio estubo but of 3 weeks with the mecanico. Not and it been able to find book of reparacion for the car therefore the mecanico composed it.


----------



## 2001GXE (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL^^^ Thats totally not right at all!

Herdez said that the MAF wasn't the problem, however he replaced it, two coils and camshaft sensor as well and still the ECU would throw the same code(p0100). The mechanic told him to replace the ECU because that was the reason the coils failed. The car runs great now but the check engine light is still on because the ECU is not the same year or model.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Qutoe no1see2me: _My problem now is that the ECU is not of the same anus and the light this lit but there is not codes bad and runs without problems. _ 

That must be some anus if you have an ecu hooked up to it. Forget buns of steel, you have buns of electricity!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

Nissan has problems with there ECU in that year, ECU maybe bad. Your mechanic needs to back prob the o/2 sensor at ECU you will find that the voltages are correct there. If that is so it is a bad ECU. I did one just this week with a bad ECU.




2001GXE said:


> Well Im having problems with my sentra...the engine wont go above 2000RPMs and like at 2200RPMs it will die...took it to the shop and it gave this code "001" which the mechanic told me was the oxygen sensor...the sensor was replaced and still was reading that same code
> 
> keep in mind that Im located in El Salvador and some mechanics are not even familiar to ECUs nor OBD2 scanners....the mechanic is telling me that I have to replace my ECU but it is really hard to get one of those here, not even used!
> 
> ...


----------



## herdez (Aug 20, 2005)

*ECU & translation*



[email protected] said:


> Nissan has problems with there ECU in that year, ECU maybe bad. Your mechanic needs to back prob the o/2 sensor at ECU you will find that the voltages are correct there. If that is so it is a bad ECU. I did one just this week with a bad ECU.


I apologize to those non Spanish reading persons, Spanish is the language in EL Salvador. Who the hell did the translation? Looks like the ECU was the cause of the MAF issue which according to the mechanic ruined the coils and other sensor. This was very frustrating since I ususually do all of my repairs on all 5 family vehicles, only 1 is a Nissan. I have a shelf full of auto repair manuals but no Sentra. If the ECU was bad for that year, how do you know the replacement is good, and if it works good how long will it last? Did you use the same year when you repaired? Will a newer model 2002 work better, do you know if that would be possible? Is there any action that can be taken against Nissan?
I got this Sentra new for my daughter and she is very good at taking care of it, but, I don't want her stranded on the freeway again. So we continue looking for another ECU, maybe it's trade in time!


----------



## 2001GXE (Sep 6, 2005)

herdez said:


> I apologize to those non Spanish reading persons, Spanish is the language in EL Salvador. Who the hell did the translation? Looks like the ECU was the cause of the MAF issue which according to the mechanic ruined the coils and other sensor. This was very frustrating since I ususually do all of my repairs on all 5 family vehicles, only 1 is a Nissan. I have a shelf full of auto repair manuals but no Sentra. If the ECU was bad for that year, how do you know the replacement is good, and if it works good how long will it last? Did you use the same year when you repaired? Will a newer model 2002 work better, do you know if that would be possible? Is there any action that can be taken against Nissan?
> I got this Sentra new for my daughter and she is very good at taking care of it, but, I don't want her stranded on the freeway again. So we continue looking for another ECU, maybe it's trade in time!



Im asking myself the same question, which ECU is the best replacement 2002, 2003, or what? My car is still in the shop because of this.....dont know which ECU to use....  Its already hard for me to get an ECU here, not even used


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

I would replace it with the factory one. They have a newly updated one through Nissan.


----------

